# Frontales de cajas con lamina de policarbonato y poliester.



## pepechip (Ago 31, 2008)

Cada vez es mas frecuente encontrar equipos que utilizan este tipo de frontales.
Las cajas quedan con un aspecto muy profesional, solucionan el problema de usar mirillas para LCD y displays de 7 segmentos, queda todo el sistema bastante estanco, tapan todas las imperfecciones del mecanizado, facil de limpiar, autoadesivo se instala en segundos, ya no es necesario hacer una inversion inicial en cajas de aluminio o plastico para llevarlas a serigrafiar.
Al ahorrarnos la mirilla para el lcd o para los led, asi como al utilizar pulsadores de impreso miniatura es posible que su utilizacion salga bastante rentable, al cliente se le puede entregar un frontal de repuesto para que vuelva a estrenar equipo.

Necesito mas información sobre el tema:
Precios aproximados y pedido minimo para que salga rentable.
que empresas lo realizan 
Para llevarle el diseño a una empresa expecializada en que formato hay que darle el diseño.
Artesanalmente es posible su creacion


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 2, 2008)

Hace unos dos años realice un desarrollo en el cual use este tipo de frontales. Aunque su costo era elevado (unos 20 dolares por frontal de 10cm x 20cm con un solo pulsador) el aspecto profesional del equipo terminado lo a meritaba.

Para el arte tomaron un diseño que había hecho en coreldraw.

En esta pagina hay un poco mas de información:

http://www.microteclados.com.ar/es/productos_frentes/cotizaciones_variantes.htm

Espero que alguien nos cuente su experiencia, me gustaría saber como hacer eso frontales en casa.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Sep 2, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Hace unos dos años realice un desarrollo en el cual use este tipo de frontales. Aunque su costo era elevado (unos 20 dolares por frontal de 10cm x 20cm con un solo pulsador) el aspecto profesional del equipo terminado lo a meritaba.


20 dolares ¿elevado?
cuanto vale una serigrafia de ese tamaño + una mirilla para lcd o para 7 sementos + diferencia de precio de utilizar un tipo de pulsadores a otro + mayor tiempo de montaje + la posibilidad de que al mecanizar el mueble lo arañes.

Yo creo que 20 dolares es una ganga

Localice esta espresa que los fabrican http://www.essersl.com/esp/index.php
pero continuare mirando para ver si en mi ciudad encuentro algo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 2, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> 20 dolares ¿elevado?
> cuanto vale una serigrafia de ese tamaño + una mirilla para lcd o para 7 sementos + diferencia de precio de utilizar un tipo de pulsadores a otro + mayor tiempo de montaje + la posibilidad de que al mecanizar el mueble lo arañes.
> 
> Yo creo que 20 dolares es una ganga



No lo había visto de esa forma, tienes toda la razón!

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 2, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Espero que alguien nos cuente su experiencia, me gustaría saber como hacer eso frontales en casa.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo trabaje en una empresa que hacia sus propios frontales o paneles como les conocemos en Mexico, desafortunadamente los que fabricaban no tenian los botones "Realzados" como algunos que he visto

El proceso es muy facil... Primero se divide en capas el dibujo, teniendo al final una capa por cada color, y se mandan a hacer los marcos de serigrafia de cada capa en modo invertido. 

Para las ventanas de los displays se deja el espacio sin pintar en todas las capas o si se requiere color se hace un marco especial con el cuadro de la ventana y se pinta al final usando pintura de color transparente

Sobre la lamina de plastico se pinta primero la capa superior, se deja secar y se van aplicando las capas sucesivas hasta llegar al fondo que es la que crubre todo y le da el acabado final

Despues se pone una capa de plastico adherente sobre los botones para darles un poco de mayor resistencia a la presion de los dedos


----------



## pepechip (Sep 11, 2008)

He adquirido el programa para dibujar frontales "frontal designer", y quisiera ver ejemplos con fotografias de diseño de frontales similar a estos:
o bien si alguien tiene  diseños realizados con el front designer u otro programa me gustaria ver distintos diseños para comparar cual queda mas bonito.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 11, 2008)

No conocía el "frontal designer", y tampoco lo encuentro en google. Me regalas el enlace a la pagina del programa.

Gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Sep 11, 2008)

Esta es la version que dispongo, aunque actualmente ya se esta comercializando la 3.0
http://todoelectronica.com/front-designer-p-2864.html

Aqui Fogonazo explica como realizar los frontales
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 11, 2008)

Gracias pepechip,

Les envío el enlace de la empresa que desarrollo ese programa, ahi pueden descargar la ultima versión demo.

http://www.abacom-online.de/html/demoversionen.html

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 2, 2010)

Acabo de realizar un tutorial para realizar nuestros propios frontales, espero que os sea de ayuda.
http://www.microcontroladorespic.com/tutoriales/Fabricacion-frontales/Panel-tactil.html

PD. intente editar el primer mensaje pero no de da la opcion.

un saludo


----------



## Mirlo2004 (Dic 17, 2010)

Este le he hecho con CorelDraw y es sencillo, ademas cualquier programa de dibujo vectorial o edicion un poco aceptable(Illustrator, photoshop,etc..) se pueden conseguir mejores acabados. además de mejor resultado final en cuanto a calidad.



Cualquier consulta preguntad


----------



## djdaddy (Dic 20, 2010)

excelente aporte, aunque aun me da miedo meterme con esta parte, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes saben aca en medellin-colombia quien realiza este tipo de trabajos?


----------

